
Show HN: Git-vendor, manage dependencies with git-subtree - brettlangdon
https://github.com/brettlangdon/git-vendor
======
brettlangdon
For anyone interested, here is a great article on git-subtree and where I
learned about it from:

[https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/05/the-power-of-
gi...](https://developer.atlassian.com/blog/2015/05/the-power-of-git-subtree/)

------
pspeter3
Why subtree over submodule?

~~~
rspeer
Have you ever tried using submodules, in a repository that multiple people
commit to?

~~~
pspeter3
Yeah, it was extremely frustrating for actively changing code and not an issue
for third party dependencies. I wonder what the trade offs between submodules
and subtrees are for this use case.

